
Seven Ineffective Coding Habits of Many Programmers (2016) - ivanche
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsHMHukIlJY
======
Piskvorrr
#0: encoding what is, in essence, an essay, into video - to be viewed
precisely at author's pace. Is there a transcript?

